# Mk2 vr6 swap wiring



## vwhead95 (Oct 5, 2004)

Is there a post about wiring when putting a vr in a mk2. What all do you need? Do you just swap out the mk2 fuse box with a mk3 vr box. any help in the right direction with wiring a vr6 in a mk2 would be greatly appriciated.
......P4C........


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 vr6 swap wiring (vwhead95)*

use the search its ALL there, search button is your friend


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Mk2 vr6 swap wiring (DWI_gti)*

look at the stickie at the top of this forum callee a2 vr6 faq. all the answers are there. if you cant figure it out, pay me to come do it.


----------



## vwhead95 (Oct 5, 2004)

im sure i will figure it out just wanted to know where everyone else is getting there info. the a2 vr6 faq deffinately helped out. just need a little more on the body side.


----------



## scrcc2 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (vwhead95)*

I'm in the middle of a vr swap right now. i'll get you a parts list when i'm all done. Should be done by mid may. Nice mk2, i see that around the west side alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## brian500 (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Mk2 vr6 swap wiring (vwhead95)*

http://www.mk2vr6.com it will be your new best friend http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------

